# EOI Declined



## MSLeo

1. I done Bachelor in Electronics and Master in Telecom.
2. I assessed my Bachelor and Master degree from NZQA. 
3. NZQA given me level 7 form Bachelor and Level 9 for Master
4. I filled my EOI based on Master
5. I have 14 years exp in telecom and electronics (10 years in Telecom & 4 years Electronics)
6. I got points Age *25*, Education *60*, 
Bonus points for qualification being in an area of absolute skill shortage (Telecommunications Network Engineer) *15*, 
Work exp *30*,
Bonus points for work experience being in an area of absolute skill shortage ( Telecommunications Network Engineer) *15*
Total points are *140*, After that my EOI got selected but yesterday i received email from Skilled Migrant Administrator regarding my EOI that has been Declined.

*As per she: -*

Your Master of Technology qualification has been assessed by the New Zealand Qualifications Authority and is deemed to be comparable to a Level 9 qualification

· Based on the information included on your EOI, you do not appear to hold a qualification that is comparable to a Bachelors Degree at Level 7 as stated in the LTSSL above

· Qualifications that are deemed comparable to a higher level qualification than that which is stated by the LTSSL do not satisfy requirements, as per points 6 and 7 of Internal Amendment Circular 10/18:

"For these reasons, we are not able to award you with bonus points for a qualification and work experience in an area of absolute skill shortage".

same reason she given in work exp and she did not given me any single point of work exp. As per her my total points are Age 20 + Education 60 = 85
therefore you are not eligible for SMC b/c your point less than 100.

*Kindly any one who has experience or knowledge about this situation advise me. What should I do.*


----------



## Liam(at)Large

You submitted for LTSSL with criteria that doesn't match the requirements. Your Masters (your highest level of education) doesn't match the requirements for the occupation you submitted under. There is no right of appeal for EOI, so, basically that's it! Unless you chose to resubmit with criteria which matches the requirements for EOI, I don't think there is anything you can do.


----------



## MSLeo

Thans for reply
Means I have to resubmit my case with level 7 criteria b/c its match the LTSSL. Otherwise I cannot get bonus points. Is am I right.


----------



## Liam(at)Large

MSLeo said:


> Thans for reply
> Means I have to resubmit my case with level 7 criteria b/c its match the LTSSL. Otherwise I cannot get bonus points. Is am I right.


No. You'd have to submit for an occupation on the LTSSL with a level 9 criteria as that's your highest level of acquired education.


----------



## Cheema

MSLeo said:


> Thans for reply
> Means I have to resubmit my case with level 7 criteria b/c its match the LTSSL. Otherwise I cannot get bonus points. Is am I right.


Hi MSLeo

Yes, you need to submit a new EOI with Bachelor's, as it is recognized qualification for your experience and then you shall claim the bonus points for Education and wrok exp.

This way, i think you will score 130 on EOI and there are few chances of selection without job offer.

~Cheema


----------



## MSLeo

Liam(at)Large 
Boss

If u have any information about Telecom or electronics occupation in LTSSL with 9	Level or u. Please inform me
Or send me the link


----------



## Liam(at)Large

Cheema said:


> Hi MSLeo
> 
> Yes, you need to submit a new EOI with Bachelor's, as it is recognized qualification for your experience and then you shall claim the bonus points for Education and wrok exp.
> 
> This way, i think you will score 130 on EOI and there are few chances of selection without job offer.
> 
> ~Cheema


Sorry, yes, this is correct.


----------



## unnat_upadhyay

Cheema said:


> Hi MSLeo
> 
> Yes, you need to submit a new EOI with Bachelor's, as it is recognized qualification for your experience and then you shall claim the bonus points for Education and wrok exp.
> 
> This way, i think you will score 130 on EOI and there are few chances of selection without job offer.
> 
> ~Cheema


Hi Cheema,

I want to talk to you about my NZ application. If you don't have any problem can you please send your contact number on "[email protected] info" - this is against forum rules!
Thanks for your help.

Unnat


----------

